# FET question - did you down reg or not?



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone done FET without down reg?

I'm due to start FET tomorrow just with Progynova and then progesterone. I'm worried about ovulating as I always ovuiate regularly - and if I do they will cancel the cycle and keep 50% of the money!

I don't understand why they wouldn't give me something to stop me ovulating - anyone else had any experience with this?


----------



## Frazoz (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is why but if you are on a natural FET because you have regular cycles then you don't down reg as I think you're supposed to use OPKs to check when you're getting your surge and inform the clinic.

I don't really know the process completely as I'm on a medicated FET as I have irregular cycles.

I'm sure someone who's been through both will able to explain but that's my understanding.


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

I recently had a medicated FET without down regulation. I started on estrogen on D1 and then went in for scans to check lining thickness. Added in progesterone after transfer. They never even looked at my ovaries, simply booked my transfer when my lining was thick enough. 

I think the estrogen is meant to suppress ovulation. I ovulate regularly and had no problems with this protocol. 

Just to clear up any confusion, you're not doing a natural FET. I've also done the natural protocol before and this is done without any meds at all, simply bloods or scans and POAS or a mixture of the three to pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ah thanks ladies - I'm sure I'll find out more tomorrow, but it helps to have some advice from first hand experience otherwise I'm bewildered by medical speak!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I did a down reg medicated FET and when I asked why I have to do the down reg they said it's because my cycle is irregular and I don't ovulate properly.

Good luck xxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

I had 2 FET cycles and didn't downreg with either of them. I was still breastfeeding so didn't want to mess that up, plus I knew I was ovulating as there had never been an issue with my fertility, it was all DH. You will need to ovulate on an FET cycle, as they don't collect the eggs artificially and otherwise your hormones will be out of sync with the egg going back. You can either ovulate naturally (with a non-medicated) or by using ovitrelle or whatever (with a medicated cycle).


----------



## Maygirl09 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for your replies. I spoke to the nurse today and she said the Progynova should stop ovulation. 
All good to go so keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

